# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چرا من نمیتونم زیاد تست بزنم؟+راهکار پیشنهادی

## pezeshkitehran

داداشای گل سلام خسته نباشید یه سوال در خصوص نحوه تست زدن داشتم !!! من روزایی که نمیرم مدرسه 10 ساعت میخونم اما همش یا کتابه یا درسنامه جمعا نمیتونم 100 تا تستم بزنم !!! 
نحوه برنامه ریزیمم به این صورته که 3 ساعت عمومی و 7 ساعت اختصاصی 
برای اختصاصی ها 6 واحد مطالعاتی دارم ینی اکثریت اختصاصی هارو میخونم هم پیش هم پایه مثلا برای فیزیک پایه 1.15 وقت گذاشتم اما تو این مدت نمیتونم 50 تا تست هم بزنم مجبورم هی درسنامه بخونم تا بفهمم

راهکارتون چیه که روزانه بتونم حداقل 300 تست بزنم؟؟
در ضمن پایمم خوب نیست چون تابستون خوب نخوندم

----------


## a.ka

> داداشای گل سلام خسته نباشید یه سوال در خصوص نحوه تست زدن داشتم !!! من روزایی که نمیرم مدرسه 10 ساعت میخونم اما همش یا کتابه یا درسنامه جمعا نمیتونم 100 تا تستم بزنم !!! 
> نحوه برنامه ریزیمم به این صورته که 3 ساعت عمومی و 7 ساعت اختصاصی 
> برای اختصاصی ها 6 واحد مطالعاتی دارم ینی اکثریت اختصاصی هارو میخونم هم پیش هم پایه مثلا برای فیزیک پایه 1.15 وقت گذاشتم اما تو این مدت نمیتونم 50 تا تست هم بزنم مجبورم هی درسنامه بخونم تا بفهمم
> 
> راهکارتون چیه که روزانه بتونم حداقل 300 تست بزنم؟؟
> در ضمن پایمم خوب نیست چون تابستون خوب نخوندم


*آهان منم ایرادم تو این بود .
ببین سعی کن کمتر وسواس به خرج بدی و درسنامه ها رو کامل بخون !!! و تست مربوط به اون درسنامه اگر مثلن 30 تا هست شما 10 تاشو بزن . (حالا یا مضربی یا پشت سر هم فرق نمیکنه!) - بقیه وقت باقیمانده صرف تست برای بحث های قبلی بشه که یادت نره !!!! حواست باشه بحث های قبلی رو دوباره نری درسنامه هاشو بخونی !!!! اینطوری کار به هم میریزه . به این روش میگن بازیابی . بدون خوندن درسنامه مطالب مرور میشه . 
فردا هم باز دوباره درسنامه جدید+تست جدید + از اون 30 تا تست قبلی 10 تاشو دیروز زدی !! امروز 10 تای دیگه رو بزن +ستاره دار های قبلی مرور بشه !!! -یادت باشه . 
من کلی آزمون و خطا کردم به این روش رسیدم امیدوارم جواب بده برای شما هم .*

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> *آهان منم ایرادم تو این بود .
> ببین سعی کن کمتر وسواس به خرج بدی و درسنامه ها رو کامل بخون !!! و تست مربوط به اون درسنامه اگر مثلن 30 تا هست شما 10 تاشو بزن . (حالا یا مضربی یا پشت سر هم فرق نمیکنه!) - بقیه وقت باقیمانده صرف تست برای بحث های قبلی بشه که یادت نره !!!! حواست باشه بحث های قبلی رو دوباره نری درسنامه هاشو بخونی !!!! اینطوری کار به هم میریزه . به این روش میگن بازیابی . بدون خوندن درسنامه مطالب مرور میشه . 
> فردا هم باز دوباره درسنامه جدید+تست جدید + از اون 30 تا تست قبلی 10 تاشو دیروز زدی !! امروز 10 تای دیگه رو بزن +ستاره دار های قبلی مرور بشه !!! -یادت باشه . 
> من کلی آزمون و خطا کردم به این روش رسیدم امیدوارم جواب بده برای شما هم .*


منم از این روش استفاده میکنم اما تعداد تستا زیاد نمیشن تو این مدت زمانی که گذاشتم براش

----------


## ftm_mlh

> *آهان منم ایرادم تو این بود .
> ببین سعی کن کمتر وسواس به خرج بدی و درسنامه ها رو کامل بخون !!! و تست مربوط به اون درسنامه اگر مثلن 30 تا هست شما 10 تاشو بزن . (حالا یا مضربی یا پشت سر هم فرق نمیکنه!) - بقیه وقت باقیمانده صرف تست برای بحث های قبلی بشه که یادت نره !!!! حواست باشه بحث های قبلی رو دوباره نری درسنامه هاشو بخونی !!!! اینطوری کار به هم میریزه . به این روش میگن بازیابی . بدون خوندن درسنامه مطالب مرور میشه . 
> فردا هم باز دوباره درسنامه جدید+تست جدید + از اون 30 تا تست قبلی 10 تاشو دیروز زدی !! امروز 10 تای دیگه رو بزن +ستاره دار های قبلی مرور بشه !!! -یادت باشه . 
> من کلی آزمون و خطا کردم به این روش رسیدم امیدوارم جواب بده برای شما هم .*


عین تست پوششیه ک افشار میگفت......مثلن میای درس یک رومیخونی رفتی رو درس 2میای چن تا تست از درس 1 هم میزنی رفتی رو درس 3 میای از 1 و 2 هم تست میزنی .....بعدش میتونی رفتی رو درس 4 درس 1 رو دیگ تست نزنی و فقط از 2 و3 بزنی........منم اینکارو میکنم ولی هنوزم تعداد تستام بیشتر از صدتا نمیشه نمیدونم مشکلم کجاست :Yahoo (35):

----------


## konkoriiii

سلام منم تست خیلی کم میزنم ولی چند وقته که تستا رو یکی در میون میزنم بازدهی بیشتر شده شما هم امتحان کن ضرر نمیکنی

----------


## a.ka

> عین تست پوششیه ک افشار میگفت......مثلن میای درس یک رومیخونی رفتی رو درس 2میای چن تا تست از درس 1 هم میزنی رفتی رو درس 3 میای از 1 و 2 هم تست میزنی .....بعدش میتونی رفتی رو درس 4 درس 1 رو دیگ تست نزنی و فقط از 2 و3 بزنی........منم اینکارو میکنم ولی هنوزم تعداد تستام بیشتر از صدتا نمیشه نمیدونم مشکلم کجاست


*آفرین منم حرفای افشارو دقیقن گفتم ! - رو تعداد تست تمرکز نکن تا حدی که بلد باشی بتونی آزمون بدی .*

----------

